# Rustification



## chuckspeed (Aug 23, 2008)

There was another thread on this; thought I'd post up how I've done it in the past - and nave been doing on Roscoe the Rollfast.

First - tools of the trade:

1) 1000 grit sandpaper
2) Heavy cut cleaner
3) enamel touch-up paint
4) color back wax.





Frame downtube was pretty grody - so that's what we're gonna clean up:





Sand it LIGHTLY to remove rusticles.  Should look like this after a few minutes:





then - hit 'er with touch-up paint. thin coats...


----------



## chuckspeed (Aug 23, 2008)

a couple of passes with tough up paint - and it should look like this:





Time for a beer.  touch up enamel dries fast; about the time you've finished the beer, you can start sanding again.  

Sand 'er smooth; hit it with heavy cleaner - rub by HAND, as you'll risk popping thru with a wheel.  Follow up with color-back wax to pick up imperfections, and voila!




Still have a couple of spots I missed, but you get the idea.  Big improvement over the first pic - and it took less than an hour!


----------

